# What should be postponed?Elections or IPL?



## gaurav_indian (Mar 15, 2009)

Due to security concerns what should be postponed?Elections or IPL?

I think Elections should be postponed.Waise bhi 2 months mein kaunsa teer maar lenge elections jeet ke.


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2009)

both


----------



## karnivore (Mar 15, 2009)

IPL of course. PJ circus can wait or it can go to freaking hell


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 15, 2009)

None. I want to see them both.


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 15, 2009)

IPL . As due to these elections....there is a lots of _ faltu _ things r going around.......
And however, its the matter of a national concern so cant be postponed due to some sports.....

iske alawa...i have a personal reason too.....
actually if IPL would b postponed, then i can able to see the matches......as my xms dates will b nr around the IPL match dates......{thats main reason actually  }


* BUT * .....IPL cant be postponed as there will b no dates left for such a major event acc to ICC calender...... 

so the answer will b binary......either yes or no...!!!


----------



## mrintech (Mar 15, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> I think Elections should be postponed.Waise bhi 2 months mein kaunsa teer maar lenge elections jeet ke.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 15, 2009)

IPL is just a cricket tournament and it is the one that should be postponed. There is no way that EC should consider changing dates of elections. It's not even necessary. Let ego maniac Lalit Modi have the headache of shifting IPL dates.


----------

